# Cobbled together controller



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good, Frank. That's a nice, clean install. I bet you stay pretty busy over there don't you?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

As long you are above 0°C you will be fine but get below that mark you will see someone cuss about the water frezze up when the heating units go off line.

Merci, Marc


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The thermostat has a minimum/maximum setting. If the temperature falls below 35F it triggers the contactor and overides the logic controller. When the temperature reaches 45F it drops out again. Then repeats as required.

Frank


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: gotcha thanks Frank.

just wondering about the controller cover where ya see the red and bleu screw is do ya have somekind of tamper proof cover in case some unwitty dolts try to mess the setting ??

Merci, Marc


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice looking stuff. Are you required to use equipment rated by some testing facility? I notice that you use a lot of din rail mounted stuff. Does all that equipment have to be tested as an assembly like in the U.S.?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The thermostats come as seen. The enclosure has a lid that is an option to fix. To better operate the thermostat I left the lid off. Someone could adjust the 'stat controllers but this would not affect the switch off times.

Din Rail items are popular here in the UK. Ideal in fact for 'making up as you go'. Equipment has to pass Lab tests etc before it can be released for public use. The type and value of the test is imprinted into the equipment someplace. In Europe most equipment has a CE Logo that designates acceptance to European standards. Equipment will also carry test approval logos for Country of Use standards. AS for US Equipment. I come across this all the time and it always includes the US and the UK standards logo on it somewhere. The only problems I have with US equipment is with the cable colours. I recently wired a diesel pump. It had the US colours Black and White. I think. Although the instruction leaflet pointed this out it could be easy on a bad day to somehow get confused.



Frank


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

frank said:


> The only problems I have with US equipment is with the cable colours. I recently wired a diesel pump. It had the US colours Black and White. I think. Although the instruction leaflet pointed this out it could be easy on a bad day to somehow get confused.
> Frank


Maybe if you spelled "color" the right way you wouldn't get so confused when reading the installation instructions :icon_cheesygrin:

Just pickin with ya Frank. I'm still fascinated with how differently you guys do things in the UK.


----------



## electromanj (Dec 18, 2007)

*Right on!*

Good Job Frank. Power wiring is the meat and potatoes, but control wiring is the desert the makes all the hard work fun!:thumbup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

electroman

I like making up my own things. Whether small controllers or complicated items - if they are out of the ordinary it gets the old cells going and utilises your skills as an electrician. Pays better too 'cos it's a one off,

Frank


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Hate to display my ignorance here folks, but I've done it before . . .

In my 22 years as a government EC, _most _of the time we fabricated our own custom panels, similar to the nice one that Frank displayed in his OP. Specific panel details were usually spelled out in the contract documents. We just built'm, no UL listing, no ratings, no nothing. Our panel construction has never been challenged, no feedback ever.

I know, the government is autonomus, but does that absolve me of my sin? Always wondered . . .

Question: should I have gone to a UL 'panel shop' to have those panels fabricated?

Best Wishes


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

we used to build control panels for different industrial customers for there machinery and processes. all the enclosures and controls,starters ,contactors,relay etc. were all ul listed . i never understood why the final product had to be ul listed.


----------



## obi-wan (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you leave a schematic behind?


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

absolutly,and marked any changes and updates. I was taught to always update the changes for the next guy because the next guy could be youself.


----------



## obi-wan (Jan 24, 2008)

Woot!


----------

